# 'Mobility shop' Malaga City?



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi. 

I'll be flying out to Southern Spain very soon with some family. Anyway, I'll need to buy a commode/portable toilet thing asap after arriving (similar to the one in the link at the bottom of this message).

Does anyone know if there are 'mobility shops/age concern' type places in Malaga City where I could purchase such a thing? 

Secondly, does anyone know the correct word for these things in Spanish? And even the name for 'Mobility/Age concern' type shops. 

This level of Spanish is next level for me. I even asked a Spanish person online and they didn't know - incidentally they said "váter". Which image search disagrees with.

Thanks.

Link: https://www.essentialaids.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/298x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/e/a/ea_stacking_commode_large.jpg


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AlexKidd said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'll be flying out to Southern Spain very soon with some family. Anyway, I'll need to buy a commode/portable toilet thing asap after arriving (similar to the one in the link at the bottom of this message).
> 
> ...


Váter is just another word for toilet (it comes from the English word water)

What you want is called 
Una silla con inodoro
OR
Una silla con WC 

The shops might be called any number of things, but you want_
Una tienda donde venden artículos para gente con una minusvalía. _A shop which sells articles for handicapped people, not very politically correct, but easier than_

Una tienda donde venden artículos para gente con mobilidad reducida. _A shop which sells articles for people with reduced mobility


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi.. you need to look for a shop called an 'ortopedia' I personally use and can recommend a shop in Malaga that is opposite the metro stop of Barbarela, funnily enough called 'Ortopedia Barbarela'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Costachick said:


> Hi.. you need to look for a shop called an 'ortopedia' I personally use and can recommend a shop in Malaga that is opposite the metro stop of Barbarela, funnily enough called 'Ortopedia Barbarela'.


But there will be more than one place. As you say, this is an "ortopedia" an orthopedic shop. Some chemists will also be able to supply these articles and there are, depending where you are, shops specialised in selling these articles only


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

Absolutely, there are loads here in Malaga, a whole range can be found near the clínico hospital or probably any hospital. As pesky said some chemists also have catalogues to order from. I mentioned the Barbarela one as it's easy to get to and I use it.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes lots in Malaga. I hired a wheelchair and mobility scooter for my mum a couple of years ago. They delivered to our holiday house. We spoke to them in advance so that they knew our requirements


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 4, 2017)

*Radar key?*

Thanks for the replies. Hopefully I'll be able to get hold of one the day I arrive. Hopefully someone can deliver to save me taking it on the bus/walking several km.

I even had a quick look on Milanuncios now I know what to search for. :clap2: Though there was one listed there as 'completely new' - 'only 2 months of use':scared:. What the Flick?? 

Since it's related I don't think it's worth making a new thread to ask about/or get confirmation of this from someone in the know, but I heard that Spain is 'somewhat behind' regarding disabled facilities. So I guess I'll probably have a problem finding many disabled toilets in Malaga City and surrounds, right? Also I take it there isn't a kind of 'radar key scheme' over there as in the UK. That was a godsend during some trips out during the few days of summer here in England.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

No idea what a radar key scheme is.

There are disabled toilets in the big shopping centers (Vialia, Larios, Malaga plaza) and also in muelle Uno (the public toilets by the car park) not sure if El Corte Inglés has any but I'd be shocked if they didn't. Don't expect to find any in restaurants, however saying that some may but any that I have ever been in don't. There are also disabled toilets in the underground parking for plaza de la marina, that's the parking under the big roundabout at the end of alameda. 
Out of the city center any of the big shopping centers (carrefour, Eroski) will have disabled toilets.
Getting around the old city or soho area can be tricky in a wheelchair as cars park wherever and the paths are very narrow.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

There are usually these kind of shops very near to hospitals in my experience, when I lived in Seville a few years ago that was certainly the case


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

La suegra is in the situation that she can't (or won't) get to the toilet in time and creates a mess so we now have a "commode" for her next to her bed - got it from Amazon. Before anyone thinks I am being unsympathetic - there is s certain amount of bl**dy mindedness involved. It had been her plan that her daughter would stay single to be able to be her full-time carer (just like the Spanish younger daughters) but then 28 years ago, I came along and married her. I don't know what she is complaining about, there are two of us running around after her.


----------



## Deiter (Sep 24, 2017)

Patico said:


> There are usually these kind of shops very near to hospitals in my experience, when I lived in Seville a few years ago that was certainly the case


Exactly, I recently was at a health centre in Granada and whilst waiting happened to notice similar shops nearby.


----------

